# Native language



## Calambur

Traigo aquí una propuesta que hice en otro hilo, pues creo que pasó inadvertida (tal vez porque estaba fuera de tema).

He visto muchas veces que algunas personas se confunden cuando especifican "Native language".

Por ejemplo, algunos ponen "chino", y uno siente que no puede ser... que es muy pero muy raro que alguien cuya lengua materna es el chino pueda saber tanto de español (habrá casos, no digo que no, pero no me parece que sea usual). Esto, posiblemente, no importaría demasiado; pero otras veces ponen, por ejemplo "español", y luego preguntan qué quiere decir que una silla tiene cuatro patas porque no lo entienden... 

Creo que lo que sucede es que donde dice _Native language_ colocan la lengua que se habla en el país donde residen. Esto lo deduzco porque muchas veces coinciden _Location_ y _Native language_ y del comentario o la pregunta que hacen se deduce que están viviendo en ese país pero que no son nativos o que aprendieron a hablar en otra lengua.

Saber cuál es la lengua materna de un forista tiene importancia -a mi criterio- por lo siguiente: si la persona no domina el español (o al menos puedo suponer eso, aun si su consulta está muy bien formulada) trato de contestarle con palabras sencillas y con oraciones simples, y además utilizo la conjugación propia del tuteo, porque sé que no todos comprenden el voseo (tal vez en algún hilo viejo no lo hice, pero luego me di cuenta de ese detalle y, salvo que esté medio dormida, cambio de voseo a tuteo). 
Supongo, además, que esto pasará en otros foros.

En fin, creo convendría aclarar ese punto, para que quienes están completando los datos de inscripción sepan qué es lo que se les pregunta.

Así, les dejo la inquietud...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## Prima Facie

Totalmente de acuerdo con lo expuesto por Calambur.


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Hola,

El problema es que por muy claro que esté, parece que no lo entiende nadie.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=912676

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1443334


----------



## Calambur

¡Caramba!...

Y si la pregunta fuera: ¿cuál es el idioma que usted comprende/conoce mejor?


----------



## Tagarela

Calambur said:


> ¡Caramba!...
> 
> Y si la pregunta fuera: ¿cuál es el idioma que usted comprende/conoce mejor?



Quizás uno puede piensar que sea la lengue extranjera que habla mejor. 

Para mí, la forma actual es muy clara. Realmiente, no sé cual sería la mejor solución. 

Hasta luego.:


----------



## Lexinauta

Al registrarse, el interesado debe cubrir un campo llamado _'Native language', _y en las instrucciones dice que se trata de la _'mother tongue'_. Pero, seguramente, muchos no las leen o no entienden suficientemente el inglés.
Una posible forma de solucionar el problema sería cambiarle el nombre al campo en cuestión por _'Mother tongue'_, y esperar a ver qué pasa.

Y a la hora de hacer cambios, debería también exigirse que en _'Location'_ se determinara el lugar de residencia habitual, aunque el interesado transitoriamente viaje.
(Estoy consciente de que perderíamos la muestra del ingenio de algunos foristas, pero me parece que vale la pena. )


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Pues no sé, Calambur; si te das un a vuelta por el Comments & Suggestions, vas a encontrar el "native language" en más de un hilo:

Mira otros:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=576327 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=558045


----------



## Calambur

He mirado los enlaces, Valeria, gracias. Inclusive creo haber participado en un hilo del foro Sólo Español donde se trataba el tema de la lengua materna, y cada uno entendía lo que quería... 

Pero puede haber formas mejores de zanjar ese inconveniente y tal vez entre todos podemos encontrar la más adecuada.

Sé que todas estas cosas ya se han dicho, y no quiero ser tediosa. 
Así que sólo agrego que comparto lo que dice Lexinauta respecto al lugar de residencia.
Si yo hubiera querido ser "auténtica", en mi perfil tendría que haber puesto "Flotando por ahí...", pero no quise pasarme, porque comprendí que esos datos son útiles en un foro de idiomas. Bueno, es mi opinión...


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Bueno, yo tendría que haber puesto "Palacio del César, Roma Imperial ". Pero prefiero poner el lugar en donde actualmente resido.

De todas maneras, visto lo que entienden muchos foreros por _mother tongue_ o _native of_, creo que lo más ajustado sería que en _location_ escribiesen "en la luna".


----------



## swift

Hola Calamburcita querida:

Este es un tema del que se ha hablado bastante. Creo que los enlaces que te ha dado Valeria lo demuestran. A mí siempre me sorprende ver perfiles inusuales, como: Native language: Italian (Nepal). Asumo que un individuo de esos nació en Nepal, pero es de padres italianos. Habrá otras combinaciones un poco más creativas, pero el caso es que me queda la espina. ¿Hablará en serio? También están los desubicados que ponen lo primero que se les viene a la mente, como algunos miembros que escriben "francés" y luego vienen a preguntar cómo se forma el pretérito compuesto en francés.

La otra cosa es que recuerdo haber leído en algún hilo que para algunos el asunto de determinar su lengua materna es difícil, pues no tienen claro cuál fue su primera lengua. Eso es común en los casos de bilingüismo en los que no se sabe si poner la lengua de la madre o la del padre. Pero admito que esos son casos muy particulares.

Por lo demás, concuerdo contigo en que resulta muy útil saber cuál es la primera lengua de los foristas, a fin de comprender un uso particular, o un giro, o una expresión, y poder determinar si se trata de una variante regional.

La ubicación geográfica se me hace accesoria. Yo estoy en Costa Rica, pero _soy_ en otra parte...

Saluditos,


J.


----------



## Calambur

Valeria Mesalina said:


> Bueno, yo tendría que haber puesto "Palacio del César, Roma Imperial ". Pero prefiero poner el lugar en donde actualmente resido.
> Bueno, veo que de algo ha servido este hilo: te estás familiarizando con los monigotes...





swift said:


> ...pues no tienen claro cuál fue su primera lengua.
> Por eso pensé en "idioma/s que domina" o algo así.
> 
> La ubicación geográfica se me hace accesoria. Yo estoy en Costa Rica, pero _soy_ en otra parte...
> Somos varios...


En fin, disculpen si he abierto un hilo innecesario. Tal vez no tiene solución (aunque no lo puedo creer).


----------

